# 12 volt batter for trolling motor?



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Any suggestions for a 12 volt battery to use with my 30 pound thrust Minn Kota electric motor to push my pontoon? I used an old battery from my trailer last year and it didn’t last long. I would like to buy a new one.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 12 volt battery for trolling motor?*

Optimas will give you by the far the best bang for the buck, but they are very expensive, even Costco has then starting at about $130 for the deep cycles. They are absolutely incredible batteries, check out some of their marketing material. Otherwise, most of your ohter batteries are fairly comparable, stick with those made by Johnson Control-Interstate, Costo/Kirkland, AutoZone's, most Die Hards, some of Wal-Mart's, and many others. They are regularly rated as the best by Consumer Reports. I am guessing that two 6-volt golf cart batteries are note an option on a pontoon??


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cabela's sells deep cycle battery's, just for your elec. motor. A buck a pound, the battery weighs 75 pounds and cost about 75 bucks.

They seem like good battery's, they hold a charge very well and for a long time..


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have two batteries that I use for my 30# trolling motor. One is a deep cycle marine battery that is very heavy. The other is a small Die Hard auto battery that I lifted from one of my old cars before it went to the Kidney foundation. It weighs about half what the deep cycle one does and seems to last almost as long and charges up quicker. Between the two I can troll all day in my canoe and when I am alone they provide some good balast in the front. I am not so sure that the deep cycle batteries are that much better than cheeper ones.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

They will both work for a while but the more you recharge them you will see a big difference..... Deep Cycle can be recharged alot more than standard batteries....They are expensive but work out better in the long run..... Most Auto Part Stores Sell deep cycle batteries and ive found them to be cheaper than sporting good stores......


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> They will both work for a while but the more you recharge them you will see a big difference..... Deep Cycle can be recharged alot more than standard batteries....They are expensive but work out better in the long run....*. Most Auto Part Stores Sell deep cycle batteries *and ive found them to be cheaper than sporting good stores......


Yes...that's true.!! But, they don't have the word Cabela's on them.. *(u)*


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a brand-new one I'll sell you if you want. Its only been used 3-5 times and it costed $150 from Sportsmans last summer. Its too big for the small toon that I have so I got a smaller one shortly after I bought it. It's still useable for my small toon but never need that much usage out of it for a normal days trip and so I just got a smaller less heavy one. I'll sell it for $90. Not a bad deal for a brand new $150 battery. PM me if interested. My toon is 8' and it would work fine for a a 9'+ toon. It just made the end of my toons sit down into the water a little bit when moving forward.

Anyways, here's some pics of it. Its a little dirty from sitting in the garage this whole time.

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... ttery2.jpg

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... ttery1.jpg


----------

